# Ankels and feet go numb after 15 mins of riding



## mrsgrubby (Jul 6, 2014)

I have not had this happen, but I have heard of it happening.

Have you been having any back problems at all?
Do you have a new saddle, or a new horse?
Have you recently gained or lost a fair amount of weight?


When I have heard of this before I always thought it was because of the way the person was sitting on the saddle, and it was pushing on nerves and blood flow to the legs and feet.

If your horse, your saddle, your size, and everything is the same, then I would suggest you maybe get your back checked out to see if something is out of alignment.

Also, if you have another saddle, or can ride bareback, give that a try, and see if the problem stops.

I know a lady who changed saddles and this started happening, when she tried another saddle it stopped.

I also know a lady that had been riding for years, and all the sudden started having a problem holding her bladder during a canter. She too tried another saddle and the problem stopped.


----------



## Sadie Giddys Up (Aug 20, 2014)

This past winter here was absolutely brutal. I fell many times at the barn throughout the winter on my back, left side always. Any time I was thrown and I fell off it was always on the left side of my back. One day i was in the saddle and i was just sitting there on her and i felt a pop in my back and i was crippled over in pain. I went to the Chiro for about 6 visits and he said that i have discs in my back that seem to be flaring up and pressing on my syatic nerve. I have a feeling I really damaged my back. I tihnk your right when you said it was a back issue. 

I am currently riding english with a deep seat dressage saddle and I think Im going to give western a try since the saddles i have sat in tend not to touch that portion of my back that hurts.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

This happens to me a lot. Especially when I haven't ridden for a while. It's incredibly painful. 

Mine is because I am not flexible at all, my ligaments in my legs are very tight. So when I stretch my heels down it pulls on my ligaments and results in a lot of pain. 

Goodluck!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

i have had problems with numbness, in the left side. it is associated with problems in my NECK! same saddle, same horse, same weight, but when my neck started having pinched nerve issues, not long afterward, the left leg and foot did too.

it comes and goes, but when the neck clears up, shortly after, the leg feels better , too.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Same here. I have some pretty awful arthritis in my neck and shoulders. My lower back often goes out when my neck is acting up. Changing stirrup length on long rides helps some. Having a smooth gaited horse helped more. My sciatic nerve can make it impossible some days. Only thing that shows is the arthritis in my neck.

I have a number of western saddles that fit the current horse but my most comfortable by far is an Australian saddle. Next is a light little western endurance saddle.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Don't have the problem with feet except in extreme stress and different saddle but commonly have this in both arms riding or not and it is from the NECK. Sometimes it takes and ortho and chiro working in tandem as well as a massage therapist to help.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

yes, back problems and knee problems. and they go numb then get the pins and needles. 
Had it happen to my hip also , had a heck of a time getting off the horse.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Let your doctor in on this. Tell him of the falls, the numbness, everything. It could be anything the other posters have mentioned or something else like a circulatory problem that could lead to blood clots and some serious issues.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

Cordillera Cowboy said:


> Let your doctor in on this. Tell him of the falls, the numbness, everything. It could be anything the other posters have mentioned or something else like a circulatory problem that could lead to blood clots and some serious issues.


^^^ Absolutely this! ^^^^^

I have bilateral neuropathy, have two bulging disks in my lumbar, and one in my cervical. I also have low blood pressure. My feet or hands will go numb sitting in a chair, driving, or sometimes even as I'm walking around.

Odd thing is, riding actually helps my back, neck and circulation, so I end up having fewer symptoms when I ride. 

I did discuss this oddity with my doctor and we think we've figured it out. I had back surgery for two herniated disks almost 30 years ago, and since then I've always maintained a fairly erect posture since. In my younger days, this was accomplished by keeping my core (abs and lats) strong. Well, age has a way of ... shifting gravitational pull. Yeah. That works. So. Over time, I've been shifting control of my erect posture to my back, which stresses my already damaged nerves and reduces circulation to my extremities.

Riding horses, I _have_ to carry my posture through my core, which relieves the tension in my back. I actually feel better _after_ a ride than before.

All that said, try this: When your feet begin to hurt/go numb, get off, remove your boots and press your thumb firmly against your shin. The skin should go slightly white and leave an impression. If, after 30 seconds that impression is still there, you're retaining fluids in your extremities. It could be circulation issues, or lymphatic issues. Either way, it is *doctor issue.* If your feet are red or dark pink, go to the doctor immediately, because it isn't just water retention. 

If neither of these conditions exist, check your in saddle posture. Are you allowing yourself to relax into a slump? Are you carrying your weight up through your center from pelvic bone to breast bone, rather than spine? If you are, and you've had falls, you may very likely have some pinched nerves.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

that is so true. I usually feel better, in my neck, after a ride. sometimes the lower back will feel better , sometimes not. WAlking helps, too.


----------

